# How does this work?



## cindi (Sep 21, 2007)

I had to abandon my search for the Maui Westin. I had found one I was going to buy, but luckily I found out in time, BEFORE I spent the money, that my oldest is getting married!  Can't do both, so the timeshare had to get postponed.

In the meantime, has anyone had any luck exchanging Vistana Villages into Maui or any of the other top 3? I am trying to decide if buying an EOY there would satisfy my Westin craving, or if I should just hold off and buy what I want down the road. 

Any suggestions, comments or wisdom on this idea?


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 21, 2007)

First, congratulations to the happy couple.

Regarding the timeshare, my opinion is that you should buy where you want to go. Anything can happen over time, even that whatever resort you purchase (or one you like to exchange into) leaves the Starwood family altogether. This is unlikely, but possible. If you buy what you want you'll be able to go there regardless of what happens to the other properties.

I do believe it is possible for VV to trade into Maui, especially if you are flexible and don't have to travel during the high season, when kids are out of school. However, you may not always get the best views. I've met several people at WKORV that have exchanged in evend during the July 4th holiday. However, quite a few have gotten parking lot views or low floor rooms way in the back of the property. I've seen a few disgruntled customers at the front desk berating the staff because their exchange resulted in a less than optimum view. Maui tends to be used by owners there so if the resort is full, exchangers will be down the priority list. There is a reason people pay more to own in Maui vs. VV or other mainland locations.

Buy what you can afford, but do try to get what you want, rather than something cheaper expecting to be able to trade. Any perks of ownership (trading, hotel points, Elite status, priority at home resort, etc.) are nice side benefits, but ultimately the resort you own is the only guarantee of the program.


----------



## duke (Sep 21, 2007)

cindi said:


> In the meantime, has anyone had any luck exchanging Vistana Villages into Maui or any of the other top 3?



I just exchanged my VV for Westin Maui (WKORV) for month of May (eight month window).  No problems.  Lots of units available.  Also, WKORV-N was available.

I have never had a problem getting into Westin Maui for months of May or Septemeber.  My favorite time is month of May.  Best weather and no crowds.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2007)

Just be sure you buy a VV unit with enough Staroptions to get the size unit that you want at the WKORV, which requires supstantially more Staroptions than VV.  Also be aware that exchanging into the WKORV may put you in a "mountan view" (highway view) unit.


----------



## myip (Sep 21, 2007)

I called Starwood today to check on availability on Harborside.  

They still have 1/20, 2/9/, 2/22 dates available for 1 or 2 bedroom units.


----------



## Transit (Sep 21, 2007)

SVN works but buy where you want to go. In the event you can't get the exchange you want, own a resort you wont mind returning to.---My veiw on a room with a veiw--We had an exceptional veiw during our recent visit to Harborside but it might as well have been a brick wall because we were out and about so much that the veiw would not have impacted our vacation in the least.When I trade to Maui I will hope for a good veiw but if I get the parking lot veiw it wouldn't upset me at all.I plan on being out and about.


----------



## duke (Sep 22, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Also be aware that exchanging into the WKORV may put you in a "mountan view" (highway view) unit.



I've always received an Ocean View by exchanging into WKORV.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2007)

duke said:


> I've always received an Ocean View by exchanging into WKORV.



Yes, but you are Starwood Elite, and it doesn't appear that the OP is...


----------



## cindi (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you for your thoughts and comments everyone. I do appreciate it. 

I hate making decisions like this! Right now I have the big eyes syndrome but unfortunately attached to a more modest budget. 

Having said that, I really do like VV so wouldn't mind one bit staying there. Problem is, I already have Cypress Harbour (possibly two, depending on Marriott's ROFR) as well as Disney. 

Is there such a thing as too much Disney?


----------



## Steve (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Cindi,

My personal suggestion would be to sell two or three of your weeks first.  Then purchase the week that you really want.  If you sell two or three of your other weeks that you are less attached to, then you'll have both the time and the money to go to Maui.  

I have taken my own advice.  I'm down to two timeshares...but they are two that I really enjoy going to.  I thought I would miss the others but, to my surprise, it's kind of refreshing to not be locked into so many vacations in advance.  I can now be more spontaneous, I can use ACs instead of letting them go to waste, and I don't have the stress of having more timeshare weeks than I have vacation time from work.  

After going to the Four Seasons on an exchange, I knew I wanted to own there but didn't think I could afford it.  After selling both my Sanibel and Marco Island weeks in Florida and my WorldMark credits, I found that I could easily afford to buy at the Four Seasons.  When I want to go to Florida, I'll rent or exchange. 

Steve


----------



## cindi (Sep 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hi Cindi,
> 
> My personal suggestion would be to sell two or three of your weeks first.  Then purchase the week that you really want.  If you sell two or three of your other weeks that you are less attached to, then you'll have both the time and the money to go to Maui.
> 
> ...



Steve, you have always been such a person of reason. You have given me good advice in the past, and have once again. Thank you.

I don't understand quite why I want all these weeks. I can't use them all as it is. But somehow it has become sort of a collection *some might call it an obsession. Like when you start collecting trading cards and always have to have the new ones.  

The problem is, I like all of them. Just for different reasons.


----------

